# internal



## marlon (Sep 2, 2008)

Do any of the seniors know Ark Wong and Jimmy Woo's opinion on internal training?  and if they taught any to Ed Parker sr. and his thoughts and opinions of this material and typr of material?

Respectfully,
marlon wilson


----------



## Doc (Sep 3, 2008)

marlon said:


> Do any of the seniors know Ark Wong and Jimmy Woo's opinion on internal training?  and if they taught any to Ed Parker sr. and his thoughts and opinions of this material and typr of material?
> 
> Respectfully,
> marlon wilson



Do you realize you just asked 5 very complex questions?

Traditional Chinese practitioners almost always include internal aspects to their training. The Senior at the time Ark Wong, and Jimmy Woo are no exception.


----------



## marlon (Sep 3, 2008)

Doc said:


> Do you realize you just asked 5 very complex questions?
> 
> .


 

Is this a bad thing?  I do my best to be a thinking martial artist so the questions i can find answers to myself...i do (except for ebay). I know the questions fall to you often because you have shown that you have knowledge.  My apologies.  BTW what did Mr.Parker sr. think of the internal training?  

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Doc (Sep 3, 2008)

marlon said:


> is this a bad thing?  I do my best to be a thinking martial artist so the questions i can find answers to myself...i do (except for ebay). I know the questions fall to you often because you have shown that you have knowledge.  My apologies.  Btw what did mr.parker sr. Think of the internal training?
> 
> Respectfully,
> marlon



*6*


----------



## Doc (Sep 3, 2008)

marlon said:


> BTW what did Mr.Parker sr. think of the internal training?


He embraced it, and made plans for it. However it is not a part of the commercial product he developed, because it requires absolute precise training and body mechanics. It does not allow any of the things that form the base of Motion Kenpo Training. No suffix, prefix, insertion, deletions, additions, subtractions, alphabetical, numerical arrangements, or tailoring.


----------



## marlon (Sep 3, 2008)

Doc said:


> He embraced it, and made plans for it. However it is not a part of the commercial product he developed, because it requires absolute precise training and body mechanics. It does not allow any of the things that form the base of Motion Kenpo Training. No suffix, prefix, insertion, deletions, additions, subtractions, alphabetical, numerical arrangements, or tailoring.


 
so then by extension i am to understand that it is embedded in what you teach....this at least is a less complex question  

marlon

BTW you are not sleeping much either


----------



## Doc (Sep 3, 2008)

marlon said:


> so then by extension i am to understand that it is embedded in what you teach....this at least is a less complex question
> 
> marlon
> 
> BTW you are not sleeping much either



Embedded? No! It is the way you should teach, unless you want to make money.


----------



## marlon (Sep 6, 2008)

Doc said:


> Embedded? No! It is the way you should teach, unless you want to make money.


 

I would be more inclined to say, "unless your main goal is to make money."  Standards in teaching does not necessitate poverty.  I want to learn the way i *should* be practicing and teaching.  I am doing my best with what i know to this point, and i know there is much i can improve on...hence allt the questions  

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Doc (Sep 6, 2008)

marlon said:


> I would be more inclined to say, "unless your main goal is to make money."  Standards in teaching does not necessitate poverty.


I have never in my martial arts lifetime and experience of over 50 years, known even one legitimate teacher, dispensing real knowledge, who derived their income exclusively from teaching that knowledge. Every teacher I ever had or knew, had to have another way to support themselves. From Ark Wong, to Hidetaka Nishiyama, to Sea Oh Choi, to Gene LeBell, to Ed Parker, etc. Not a one sir.


----------



## Doc (Sep 6, 2008)

Doc said:


> He embraced it, and made plans for it. However it is not a part of the commercial product he developed, because it requires absolute precise training and body mechanics. It does not allow any of the things that form the base of Motion Kenpo Training. No suffix, prefix, insertion, deletions, additions, subtractions, alphabetical, numerical arrangements, or tailoring.


Let me add the phrase - *".... in the beginning."*

All of the things that "motion" based kenpo is known for and contributed so much to its popularity, have always been in the legitimate martial science. But, they always been the provence of the learned and highly skilled, after many years of inculcating and perfecting the basic applications of the physical vocabulary.

The sales job part of the art, was telling students that anyone could do it at any time. On a simplistic level, if it actually worked for you, no harm no foul. However on a much higher plane, this method doesn't allow you to actually "learn" anything of long term benefit, because a strict foundation is never created to build upon.

If you decide to build your own house, you can do anything you want. But if you want a really good house, one that has a second floor supported by the first, and will stand the test of time, some "wise-guy" with a whole lot of knowledge and experience with a set of blueprints is going to tell you exactly "how" you must build it. 

Yes, there are variables, but only the architect (designer) and engineer (builder) can make changes. Not the guy hammering the nails. Not that the guy with the hammer isn't good at what he does, but he doesn't see the blueprints and has no idea what the finished product will be like. He just hammers the nail to hold together what, and where the architect and engineer tells him to. In the complexities of human movement, if you build your own house, than its design will be stifled and limited to the level of the builder.

If you hire a guy to build a house for you, and he wants you to help and hands you a hammer and says, "Hey, just do what you want and it'll be really cool man." What would you do?

That style of teaching is lucrative because it plays to the ego of the individual, and its part of the sales job that says, "It's really easy man. Just do what you want, and it'll be really cool." And you get a belt for it. 

Every highly educated profession like a doctor, lawyer, etc has the same saying; "He who represents, (or works on) himself, has a fool for a client."


----------



## marlon (Sep 6, 2008)

Doc said:


> I have never in my martial arts lifetime and experience of over 50 years, known even one legitimate teacher, dispensing real knowledge, who derived their income exclusively from teaching that knowledge. Every teacher I ever had or knew, had to have another way to support themselves. From Ark Wong, to Hidetaka Nishiyama, to Sea Oh Choi, to Gene LeBell, to Ed Parker, etc. Not a one sir.


 
i as well have a full time day job.  Hwever, that wasnot the point of my  post.

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Sep 6, 2008)

Doc said:


> Let me add the phrase - *".... in the beginning."*
> 
> All of the things that "motion" based kenpo is known for and contributed so much to its popularity, have always been in the legitimate martial science. But, they always been the provence of the learned and highly skilled, after many years of inculcating and perfecting the basic applications of the physical vocabulary.
> 
> ...


 

Many thanks

marlon


----------

